# Pump Insurance?



## jusme

When I got my pump I was told to insure it but when I tried to on my current house/contents insurance they would not do it.  I have been checking various quotes and some will and some will not but the increase on those that will is a large amount for an item that has a 4 year warranty and needs only to be insured against accidental damage.

One inquiry wanted £7.25 a month!

How are you other pump users coping with the insurance side?

jusme


----------



## Pumper_Sue

I pay about £17/ year for pump ins on contents ins. All you need do is tell the ins company it's value about £3000 and insure it for that on an individual item bases. @trophywench is the one to talk to as she worked in ins.


----------



## pottersusan

I have it as a named item on my policy. I cant remember how much extra it costs. Strangely when I asked about my CGM it doesn't have to be named. I suppose the cgm costs less than the pump.


----------



## Flower

Mine is insured as a named item on my household insurance and I pay £17 a year. I did get asked some daft questions about it by the insurers, "did I keep it in a safe?" being one!


----------



## trophywench

Flower said:


> Mine is insured as a named item on my household insurance and I pay £17 a year. I did get asked some daft questions about it by the insurers, "did I keep it in a safe?" being one!



I love that question!  We both know why though, specified items are usually valuables, eg jewellery aren't they?

I wonder when they get anyone with more of an interest in art than jewellery if they ask that 'Hello - I've just taken delivery of the Venus de Milo and would like to add it to my policy please.'  What is this item sir?  'It's an old stone carving of a human figure, but it got a bit damaged a while ago, so her arms are a bit battered.'  Are you going to keep it in a safe?  'No - in the middle of the Great Hall at my place, on a solid marble plinth I've also bought recently'  Oh - so will your visitors be able to walk all round it then?  'Yes they will, on the outside of the electric fence we've had put in around the plinth'  Oh dear, how many volts does that carry?  WE couldn't possibly insure it sorry - someone might electrocute themselves on the fence and it's too much of a Health and Safety risk.  Thank you for your call, Goodbye!


----------



## pottersusan

Flower said:


> Mine is insured as a named item on my household insurance and I pay £17 a year. I did get asked some daft questions about it by the insurers, "did I keep it in a safe?" being one!


I was asked if I really had to have it with me all the time!


----------



## Annette

pottersusan said:


> I was asked if I really had to have it with me all the time!


Me too -'Do you have to take it out of the house?' :-D


----------



## trophywench

I know Annette - I was asked that and they also said they assumed I removed it at night since I wouldn't be able to use it, asleep - that was after I'd just answered the out of house question with  'It's attached into my body by a length of tubing with a needle on the end (thought they might understand that better than a cannula!) 24 hours a day - I can only remove it to either swim (on holiday) or to have a shower wherever I am'

But anyway - they insured it which is the main thing - don't think the annual premium went up much if at all since we have the all singing all dancing cover and they said that medical equipment didn't actually need specifying since it was already included including 'temporary removal' and the only reason it needed to be specified at all was the fact that the value was over £1,500.


----------



## Lorraine hunt

Sorry am puzzled, why do we need to insure? I asked my consultant and he didn't know either as unlikely it's going to be stolen, or lost, is this a silly question, I start on my pump tomorrow so never come across this question on medical equipment until now.


----------



## HOBIE

On with my house ins. No one could ever pinch it off me   Same as mobile phone/ mountain bike/ camera etc


----------



## Robin

Lorraine hunt said:


> Sorry am puzzled, why do we need to insure? I asked my consultant and he didn't know either as unlikely it's going to be stolen, or lost, is this a silly question, I start on my pump tomorrow so never come across this question on medical equipment until now.


I suppose it might get stolen if you'd taken it off to swim in the sea and left it on the beach. Also, I've no idea how robust they are, but if you broke it, (say, by slipping on ice and landing full whack with it on the corner of a kerbstone, that might do it), you'd need accidental damage cover.


----------



## Amberzak

It was part of my conditions that if get the pump. 

I went with a pump insurance company for two reasons. Firstly I love with my old father in law and he does the house insurance. I don't trust him not to mess up in some way and I don't trust the house insurance we are with (we've had problems wkth them before). 

This way I am solely responsible for my pump insurance. 

Secondly the pump insurance company I've gone with is run by type ones, so understand the whole 'I can't wait three weeks for a replacement' issue. And there was no stupid questions. The insurance is just for the pump.

It covers theft, accidental breakage and something else. Can't remember what it is. 

And they promise to get a new pump to you no matter where you are. My friend insured hers through this company and they got her a replacement when she was out in the Amazon.


----------



## Annette

I have heard of someone getting their pump nicked at a rock concert - they didn't notice until later when they discovered the tubing had been cut and the pump long gone - presumably some lowlife thought it was a security thing for a phone/similar.


----------



## Northerner

Annette Anderson said:


> I have heard of someone getting their pump nicked at a rock concert - they didn't notice until later when they discovered the tubing had been cut and the pump long gone - presumably some lowlife thought it was a security thing for a phone/similar.


How awful!  It's someone's lifeline! I wonder what the thief thought when they realised it was a medical device?


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lorraine hunt said:


> Sorry am puzzled, why do we need to insure? I asked my consultant and he didn't know either as unlikely it's going to be stolen, or lost, is this a silly question, I start on my pump tomorrow so never come across this question on medical equipment until now.


I have seen reports of people shutting them in the car door. Obviously the NHS isn't going to cough up for another pump if accidently damaged. So it's down to you. If you can afford to replace the pump without ins then so be it.


----------



## trophywench

I had to sign to say I was solely responsible for loss, theft or damage, before I even got my sticky paws on it.  If push came to shove well yes I could pay for a replacement, as I could for almost anything in my home or about my person - providing not more than one or two of them went for a burton at the same time.

But why take the risk yourself if someone else will?

I mean more pumps than just the Roche have a dedicated handset these days - you could accidentally leave that sort of thing anywhere and not discover you'd left it on the shelf in the ladies at Heathrow at about 7am until hours later, just before lunch, when you were at 20,000 feet on the way to Australia, couldn't you? I bloody well know I could !  - same risk as a mobile phone, camera etc.


----------



## dvhales

Flower said:


> Mine is insured as a named item on my household insurance and I pay £17 a year. I did get asked some daft questions about it by the insurers, "did I keep it in a safe?" being one!


which company are you with?


----------



## trophywench

Royal Sun Alliance on a scheme arranged by our Bank - Lloyds.


----------



## dvhales

Can you lucky ones like Jenny that have your pump covered on the house insurance name names? It will save such as me having to trawl the companies to ask if they do. When I asked my insurance company they said they didn't cover it and would cancel my existing policy. After much to-ing and fro-ing I agreed that I would cover the pump risk myself (which I had told them I would do from the start). They have just sent me a renewal quote including the pump at an extra amount of £250!


----------



## Annette

I currently use the AA, but Ive also had it covered under LV and Sheilas Wheels.


----------



## jusme

I use Direct Line it is included with my building and contents insurance under Personal Possessions - Specified Items as detailed below - which is the pump details £3000.

Jusme


----------



## AJLang

Mine is covered by Norwich Union. I also have other pieces of named items on their that I need for my eye problems. I've never had a problem adding on items such as the pump.


----------



## AJLang

OOops showing my age, I mean Aviva


----------



## lizabetic

Hi all, hope you don't mind me bringing this post back up but i've just thought of something (happens a lot lately )

Does general household insurance cover pumps outside the home? i.e. halfway up a mountain (same country) or in a river... those kind of usual things?


----------



## Robin

I'm afraid it's a case of 'check the small print'


----------



## Annette

When I got mine, they asked if I carried it with me when out (so they could give the right civer, I guess). I pointed out it was physically attached to me so I couldnt not and she said right and typed something. If they don't ask, tell when you're getting it to ensure it is.


----------



## jusme

Yes I told them it was attached to me 24 hours a day but never bothered to tell them I took it off when I was having a shower as it was in the same room as me.

jusme


----------



## Pumper_Sue

lizabetic said:


> Hi all, hope you don't mind me bringing this post back up but i've just thought of something (happens a lot lately )
> 
> Does general household insurance cover pumps outside the home? i.e. halfway up a mountain (same country) or in a river... those kind of usual things?


Yes as long as you have declared it as an individual item and it's cost, make sure you explain that where you go the pump goes as well.


----------



## HOBIE

Your household ins covers things you take out of the house like mountain bikes ,cameras  etc.  So to add it on to policy should not be much


----------



## daducky88

lizabetic said:


> Hi all, hope you don't mind me bringing this post back up but i've just thought of something (happens a lot lately )
> 
> Does general household insurance cover pumps outside the home? i.e. halfway up a mountain (same country) or in a river... those kind of usual things?



In a river?  RU a wild swimmer?


----------



## trophywench

Could be a kayaker, or a trout fisherman.


----------



## grainger

Mines on house insurance with Sheilas Wheels - they are part of the esure group. Don't think it added too much to the premium if i remember rightly


----------



## Matt Cycle

Mine's just on household insurance as a named item £3000 although I struggled to pick a suitable category in the drop down menu.  I'm not sure it added anything to the premium.


----------



## trophywench

Ah - our RSA household cover has an 'Other valuable items' category so that's where mine is specified.  Never cost a penny more.


----------



## SB2015

The insurance companies are all different. The important thing is to check the small print and make sure that it is covered.


----------



## daducky88

What happens when your pump wears out?
Or a better one eg with sensor integrated to canulas comes out?(Admittedly the second idea would necessarily require a new pump, but you get the idea)


----------

